# Important Notice Regarding Eliquid Orders From Vapour Mountain



## Oupa (25/3/14)

We have always been striving to complete all eliquid orders within 24 - 48 hours after orders are placed with us. Due to the very sharp increase in popularity of our eliquids and the fact that we are still running this venture part time, this has become impossible to uphold. Therefore the waiting time for eliquid orders will have to be increased slightly. The standard waiting time will be adjusted to 2 - 3 business days (excluding delivery time). We do not want to rush any order and want to ensure every bottle of Vapour Mountain eliquid is top quality as always. We are confident that the extra day or two will be absolutely worth it once you receive your eliquid and taste the flavours everyone is raving about. We are already looking at expanding the business and possibly employing more staff in the not too distant future.

Please note that our standard courier service would be via The Courier Guy, delivered overnight, sometimes taking 1 - 2 business days depending where in South Africa the delivery is made. Cape Town delivery is R50 and R100 to the rest of the country.

Orders over R1000 qualifies for free shipping.

We would like to thank everyone for their continued support!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

thanks Benji for notifying us beforehand.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/3/14)

well done @Oupa


----------



## Oupa (25/3/14)

It is also important to remember that every single bottle of Vapour Mountain eliquid is custom made to every customers specific needs. So we are not just pre-making a whole lot of 18mg or 9mg juices, but allow for any strength from omg to 18mg.


----------



## Mklops (25/3/14)

That is sad to hear @Oupa but completely understandable,

Luckily I have back up Liqua for while my order is being processed, otherwise I'd be crying big tears right now!

EDIT: And Cudos on the expansion! Being good at something has it's prices sometimes


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Thanks for the update @Oupa , and I'm very glad to hear that VM's business is expanding at such a rate.


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Yip, thanks for letting us know. There must be a correlation between the growth of this great community and your great juices!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Thanks @Oupa! I'm sure these forums have caused a huge uptake in your golden liquids... That's why I ordered the extra bottles today because I could not bear the thought of running out of Menthol Ice!

I love the courier you use for me because they are at my door arnoud 08:00am to 08:30am!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

And by now you should have just another email from a mate of mine looking for a few 30ml bottles of 12mg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Congrats on the uptake @Oupa 
Well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (29/3/14)

Where do i found the list of your eliquid?


----------



## andro (29/3/14)

Nevermind just found it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (28/4/14)

Hi, ive sent an e-mail about buying some e liquid, havent had any response yet is it normal, maybe my e-mail did not go through


----------



## Spiri (28/4/14)

I have also sent through a order @Agent X , but have not had a reply either. This is not usual for Vapour Mountain. I presume they are either having connectivity issues or have gone away for the weekend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent X (28/4/14)

ok will wait for the holiday to blow over, they must be full up with emails too


----------



## Oupa (29/4/14)

Hi guys, all emails received thanks! We are closed on public holidays. You will get a response/invoice during today. Please keep in mind our business hours are Monday to Friday 09:00 - 17:00, with collections in the evenings per appointment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mc_zamo (6/7/15)

Hey @Oupa 

I know you guys make every bottle of eliquid according to the customers request I.e the nic. Strength..... I placed a order for 100ml bottle of vm4 in 6mg and I wanted to find do out if I can request a 70/30 vg/pg mix??


----------



## Oupa (6/7/15)

Yes we do custom PG/VG ratios also. Just note it in the comments section when checking out.


----------



## mc_zamo (6/7/15)

Thanks @Oupa... I called today and spoke to crystal who made a note on my invoice.


Oupa said:


> Yes we do custom PG/VG ratios also. Just note it in the comments section when checking out.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Oupa said:
> ...


----------



## ET (6/7/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Hey @Oupa
> 
> I know you guys make every bottle of eliquid according to the customers request I.e the nic. Strength..... I placed a order for 100ml bottle of vm4 in 6mg and I wanted to find do out if I can request a 70/30 vg/pg mix??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jtgrey (6/7/15)

@Oupa your juice are worth the wait bro . Thanks for your good service !


----------



## Blu_Marlin (17/7/15)

Oupa said:


> Yes we do custom PG/VG ratios also. Just note it in the comments section when checking out.


@Oupa are you doing the custom PG/VG (80/20) and nicotine (3mg) for the "Oak Aged VM4 Special Reserve" range as well? Speaking of which when will the current batch of VM4 Special Reserve be ready?


----------



## Oupa (20/7/15)

@Blu_Marlin We are running a bit low on one of our VM4 components and has postponed the next batch of VM4 Special Reserve. We hope to expand with a 0mg and 3mg VM4 soon as well.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (20/7/15)

Oupa said:


> @Blu_Marlin We are running a bit low on one of our VM4 components and has postponed the next batch of VM4 Special Reserve. We hope to expand with a 0mg and 3mg VM4 soon as well.


Bummer I was so hoping to get some when the REO`s arrive.


----------



## korn1 (12/12/15)

Hi Oupa,

Just want to say thank you for completing my order ! Can't wait for the strawberry and xxx 

Also thank your wife for me 

Regards

Matthew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (12/12/15)

korn1 said:


> Hi Oupa,
> 
> Just want to say thank you for completing my order ! Can't wait for the strawberry and xxx
> 
> ...



I haven't had the strawberry yet but dude, the XXX is dangerous  I was on a 2week XXX vape frenzy, I've regained control now though, I've loaded the reo up now with my second bottle of tropical ice and so far the XXX urges are at bay. But sometimes, if I sit real quiet, you can hear a whisper coming from the juice drawer, _"Vape me.. Vape meee.." _

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/15)

Maybe I need to try the XXX again...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (13/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe I need to try the XXX again...



Had a taste at the meet and yes, you should have another taste and then buy a bottle or two  
Nice taste to get a little something other than only vaping tropical ice (though I will have keep a bottle of each for sure!).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wyvern (13/12/15)

For me the XXX was a very smooth surprise. Tropical ice hits me like a and I can't vape that all day. It's awesome on a hot day to cool off with tho. XXX Has the benefit of being an anytime vape. I'm planning on a bog bottle of that for a refreshing something yummy and not sweet. It's not an icy juice it has hints of ice but doesn't klap you over the head with it. So far my favorite minty goodness

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DoubleD (13/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> For me the XXX was a very smooth surprise. Tropical ice hits me like a and I can't vape that all day. It's awesome on a hot day to cool off with tho. XXX Has the benefit of being an anytime vape. I'm planning on a bog bottle of that for a refreshing something yummy and not sweet. It's not an icy juice it has hints of ice but doesn't klap you over the head with it. So far my favorite minty goodness
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



I agree, its a great juice on a hot day, I find it pairs well with a good IPA beer as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (13/12/15)

Just a pity I can't stand an IPA  But it's great and can't wait to pair it with some craft beer

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (13/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> Just a pity I can't stand an IPA


  Sies! We don't tolerate that language around here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wyvern (13/12/15)

The irony is I love what the Brits have on tap inputs called bitter beer, I always just ordered a pint of bitters. Now I have no idea what it was. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (14/12/15)

definitely still worth the wait...


----------



## korn1 (11/1/16)

Whoop Whoop ordered some litchi and Guava (100mls) last night  Can't wait man

Reactions: Like 1


----------

